# The REAL ToughOmbre - Photos from the ETO, '44 to '45



## ToughOmbre (Nov 3, 2009)

Just found these photos of my Dad from his days in the ETO. He came back from Europe in 1945 with hundreds of pics, but unfortunately they disappeared after he passed away in 1985. 

He was a rifleman in the 358th Infantry regiment, 90th Infantry Division (Tough 'Ombres). That's where I got my forum name. 

The top row photos, sleeping with his M1, and checking out a captured German MG (MG 42?) are labeled on the back as Normandy, June 1944.

The picture with the tank (not sure the type), with Dad on the right, not sure where that was taken.

Dad on the motorcycle pic is labeled Metz, October 1944.

Not sure of where the picture of him sitting on the shell containers (?) was taken. 

Next row is Paris, August 1945

Last pic is in Germany during the occupation (Dad on right).

TO


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 3, 2009)

good stuff


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 3, 2009)

Very cool TO!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 3, 2009)

Way Cool.

Too bad the others are gone.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 3, 2009)

Super pics TO. Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2009)

Good stuff!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I'm hoping someone can ID the German tank. I can't tell what type it is from the picture.

TO.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2009)

I think its a PzKpfw IV with a 75 longbarrel.

Great pics, TO!!!

Looking at some books I have, it could be a Pz Kpfw III but I haven't found any with that barrel. Thats why I think its a Mk IV.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 3, 2009)

Appears to be a Panzer 4. Not sure though.


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 3, 2009)

.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 3, 2009)

Chris and Harrison, I think you guys nailed it!

Thanks!

TO


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2009)

The size put me off alittle - check both pics. But that gun I can only find on a Mk IV so......

In fact I think its a Pz. Kpfw IV Ausf. G with long barrel 75mm gun.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 3, 2009)

Njaco said:


> The size put me off alittle - check both pics. But that gun I can only find on a Mk IV so......
> 
> In fact I think its a Pz. Kpfw IV Ausf. G with long barrel 75mm gun.



You're right Chris. Just remembered that I have a reference book on German tanks, looked it up, and I'm 99% sure it's as you say, a Pz. Kpfw IV Ausf. G with long barrel 75mm gun.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting those, TO!


----------



## Erich (Nov 3, 2009)

it's an Ausf H or J with Schürzen around the turret and on the sides of the body


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 4, 2009)

Erich said:


> it's an Ausf H or J with Schürzen around the turret and on the sides of the body



The armor plating?

And I think the IV was both long and short barreled. 


"
Armament
*As the Panzer IV was intended to fill an anti-infantry combat role, early models were fitted with a low-velocity 75 mm KwK 37 L/24 gun, firing high-explosive shells. *After the Germans encountered the Soviet T-34, the Panzer IV F2 and G were armed with the high-velocity 75 mm KwK 40 L/43 anti-tank gun. Later IV G models, and all subsequent Panzer IVs, *were armed with the longer 75 mm KwK 40 L/48 anti-tank gun.*

All models of the Panzer IV had a 7.92 mm coaxial machine gun mounted in the turret, and all except the IV B and IV C had a second 7.92 mm gun in the hull." 

From http://www.battle-fleet.com/pw/his/panzer4_german_medium_armor.htm


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 4, 2009)

Great pics TO thanks for sharing them...


----------



## Njaco (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Erich, I wasn't sure. Couldn't see too much on the front but the cupola I was trying to place.


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 4, 2009)

Re. the panzer:
It's a greater possibility that Ausf. *H* is photographed, since the Gs were used in Eastern front mostly, and just a fraction in N. Africa. 
The -H was main production variant, produced from winter 1942/43 towards the end of 1944.


----------



## rochie (Nov 4, 2009)

wow great pictures T.O thank you for posting them


----------



## diddyriddick (Nov 4, 2009)

Very nice pics, Ombre! Thanks!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice pictures Ombre, thanks for sharing!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks again guys. And thanks Erich and tomo pauk for the clarification and additional info on the tank.

Got a few more photos to share. The top two photos were taken in July, 1945 and my Dad's description on the back says "Hitler's Home - Berchtesgaden - July 45". He always said he hung out for a while in the "Eagle's Nest", too bad he's not in the picture.

The first photo looks eerily similiar to the third photo that I found on a 13th Armored Division website and labeled as "HitlerTeaGarden". 8)

And the last one looks like he was happy to have a hot meal. 

TO


----------



## piet (Nov 4, 2009)

tomo pauk said:


> Re. the panzer:
> It's a greater possibility that Ausf. *H* is photographed, since the Gs were used in Eastern front mostly, and just a fraction in N. Africa.
> The -H was main production variant, produced from winter 1942/43 towards the end of 1944.


----------



## Erich (Nov 4, 2009)

The G variant did not wear Schürzen as far as I am aware and the J besides being fitted with the same looking almost worthless side armor was also given anti-magnetic screening for the turret and side of the Panzer as a replacement. even the muzzle brake went through some more streamlined changes

the H was standard equipment from 1943 on the Ost front clear into 1945 in the West

good pics TO !


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Erich!

It's very important to me to learn EVERYTHING that I can about my father's service, pics etc. Good information that will be passed along to each succeeding generation of my family.

TO


----------



## Njaco (Nov 4, 2009)

More great pics!!


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Great stuff TO! Those pics are definitely something to hold onto and treasure. They are priceless!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks Messy, I certainly will.

TO


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 4, 2009)

He was actually in the Eagle's Nest? That is awesome! What did he say about it and the rest of Berchtesgaden?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 4, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> He was actually in the Eagle's Nest? That is awesome! What did he say about it and the rest of Berchtesgaden?



Yes he was! Kind of low key about it, but thought it was kinda neat and spooky to walk through Hitler's lair (even though I'm not sure how much the place was ever used by Hitler). He did say it was anti-climatic and relaxing after 11 months of combat in Europe, including D-Day and the Ardennes Offensive.

Also remember him saying that Berchtesgarden (and other places in Europe), despite the backdrop of WW II, were some of the most beautiful places he had ever seen. 

TO


----------



## Messy1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Great story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erich (Nov 4, 2009)

the buildings on the hump really got creamed at wars almost end, the private homes or should say run by Hitlers thugs were blown apart and then after war demolished. so TO your dad and unit visited the place after the US bombing obviously. Raid was on April 25, 1945 every bldg on the Obersalzberg was damaged to some state. After the raid and the Berghof was smacked the SS burned it into a derilict but it of course due to the photos be walked through


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 4, 2009)

Erich said:


> the buildings on the hump really got creamed at wars almost end, the private homes or should say run by Hitlers thugs were blown apart and then after war demolished. so TO your dad and unit visited the place after the US bombing obviously. Raid was on April 25, 1945 every bldg on the Obersalzberg was damaged to some state. After the raid and the Berghof was smacked the SS burned it into a derilict but it of course due to the photos be walked through



Don't think he was talking about the buildings, homes, etc. The country, landscape, scenery is what was impressive to him. Most of what was man made was not pretty to look at, as you accuately state. And as can be seen in the limited view, the Eagle's Nest looked like a grafitti scarred shell of what it was.

TO


----------



## Erich (Nov 4, 2009)

the lower valley to the Königsee and Berchtsgaden was not touched at all TO, was just talking about the upper platform which stood out as the focal pt of the Nazi realm


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 4, 2009)

Gotcha Erich.

TO


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 4, 2009)

Powerful pictures. 8)


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 5, 2009)

Wonderful pictures TO. 8)


Wheels


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks CB and Wheels!

TO


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 5, 2009)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet pics TO! thanks for sharing


----------



## Pong (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome pics T.O. 

-Arlo


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Nov 8, 2009)

Great photos there Ombre  *salute*


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks guys!

These photos are family treasures!

TO


----------



## Marcel (Nov 10, 2009)

Some treasure you got there TO. Thanks.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2009)

Yep, wonderful pieces of history to own.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 20, 2009)

Fantastic pics TO!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks again fellas! Love sharing them!

TO


----------



## renrich (Nov 24, 2009)

TO, many thanks. Those pictures are priceless. Hats off to your Dad.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks renrich!

TO


----------

